# Grass Pollen as a food source



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

I never thought of grass as a food source for bees but it must be because the bees were harvesting pollen from it this morning. I believe this is either kleberg bluestem or kingranch bluestem. Is this common? Are there other types of grasses the bees harvest pollen from?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have seen bees feeding on wheat at its flowering stage, one or two days heavily feeding and then they are gone from the wheat


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of grasses have pollen bees utilize. Corn is a grass after all.


----------



## Paremil (12 mo ago)

I had some miscathus grass at my old house and at the time my neighbors honey bees covered them and legs were loaded with pollen.


----------

